# Michel Goerge Brégent



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

All that i know is he were a modern canadian classical composer, that compose complex music apparently., is quator for saxophone is supposely very hard to play.

You guy have any detail on Brégent? was he good?
Did he released considerable work, i dont know anything about this composer i just discover him
today.

Have a nice day folks :tiphat:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Quite interesting Canadian!

Bio from SMCQ:



> Montréal, Québec, 1948 - Montréal, Québec, 1993
> 
> Composer
> 
> ...


You can find a work list and some listening samples on the SMCQ dite + more info at the Canadian Music Centre!

I have one or two piano works on an CBC Records collection, cant say that either has left any sustaining memory! (Acctually a disc I was given by R Murray Schafer after a seminar he held at my Alma Mater on his Soundscape ideas in the late 90's)

/ptr


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

And BTW, looking at his picture he could more or less be Jim Carey's dad...










Sorry for the ot-ishing... 

/ptr


----------

